# New Cockapoo coat colour!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be on here but I am having a day off to study and it is my 'lunch break' 

Anyway, Daisy's coat has always been a bit dark brown and now it is becoming an all over brown (apart form her white bits) but really dark, not chocolate unless a dark 80% coco content...yummy! I know that her sister Poppy (michelleE) also has gone this colour.

So, I was wondering is this just called 'very dark brown' or does it have a colour? If not I was thinking 'Cafe noir' or 'Chocolat noir'? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Come on JoJo you are our colour expert, what do you think? :jumping: Can we make up a new name.... 

Apologies, I am feeling very silly today , I think lack of sleep and trying to revise in a mad house is affecting my mind! :smash: :juggle: :whatever: :huh:

On top of this my lovely Daisy is having a stressy bedtimes again and it makes me sad because I just want her to be a happy girl!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I love silly .. please stay silly.... I like fun now this is fun ... has Daisy got any choc in her background? 

As you know Oakley is solid black, well he does have chocolate in his background 

Sarah I will have to move Daisy dog in the coat catalogue if she is changing .. oh I so wanted Oakley to have a fading gene ... still time .. Oakley has a deep choc sheen to his coat ... he may have it too ...

Send lots of pic please of Daisy ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I only know that her mum was a black show cocker and dad was an apricot miniature poodle. Further back than that I am unsure. Might investigate..

I have seen Janice's Romeo.  No silver yet just very dark brown but more and more so. I will try and take some pictures although I am not sure where she is at the moment....

asleep by the back door, photos taken (not very lady like , will have to crop  ).

Will post them in a bit if they are any good! 
x


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Just love your ideas for colour names, Sarah.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Dodgy pictures*

Hello again, still not got back to the studying!  

Here is Daisy lazing in the sun with her head half hanging outside the door!  Unladylike bits cropped to save her dignity! 



















When the sun shines on her coat it looks much lighter. Please excuse the dodgy fringe cut, still practising! 

Poor Daisy...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is lovely xxxxx

She has a lighter shade than Oakley .. but there is a choccy sheen ....

Oh I hope we have fading cockapoos ... 

Daisy is younger than Oakley.. but her coat is changing .. it may just change to a dark choc, Black with choc lowlights lol .... but I would guess, no expert here, if it was a fading gene it would fade more ... to silver ...

Oh I do love colours 

I love cafe au lait too... I would love a cafe au lait cockapoo .. see I never stop wanting another one ....

Shall we create a new colour .. cafe noir / chocolate noir ... you are funny xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I made them up last week whilst out walking with Max the cockapoo and his mum! I decided that she couldn't be called blacky brown or very, very dark brown, so I had to think of something which sounded a bit cooler for your list!  You can keep her in the black for now but maybe put in brackets (slightly dodgy example of black) Hahaha! Daisy knows I don't mean it! Then again she did chew spidermans head off earlier......


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww I want to give her a cuddle :hug:

Her coat is gorgeous and you can see the brown- she is a two-tone dog 

Monty is black with silver- when he is cropped you can see the silver hue to his coat.

When it first happened and I didn't know anything back then- thought he was going grey!!!

Daisy has a lovely wavy coat and I love the colour- very rich and autumnal.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are in a great mood today .... I love it ...

Right I am going on a dog pull .. I mean dog walk ... such a beautiful day .. I cant stay in  

It will be interesting to know how Romeo faded? maybe do a thread to Sarah or Janice ... it would be really useful ..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Have a nice walk! I have already been dragged round the lake and will be dragged out again later to meet her doggy friends! Not that I need much dragging, it is one of my favourite bits of the day! 

Off to find my books now......


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Daisy could be one of the following Sarah:


Seal : Appears black with a brownish tinge

Bronzing: A brownish cast to the coat of a long-haired black dog

Particolour : Distinct two coloured coat.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, I have done nothing this afternoon but browse on line and talk on the phone! 

I think the description of seal or bronzing seem quite apt. I will have to google the colours so that I can compare to Daisy. Thank you and stop interrupting my studying!   Heehee!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think Monty is solid black- sorry JoJo 

He has a silver hue -which shows up better some days than others.


Will post some pictures and see what you think????


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh yes, you can really see it in this photo! Gorgeous boy! :love-eyes:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats normal for black dogs, they tend to get a hint of brown, like the chocies get blond bits. i dont know is its the sun or if its just like the coat is dryer at the ends so the colour changes. 


it happened more to Inca as a puppy than now. you see it a wee bit in her legs but not much.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is definitely dark brown not black. From a distance she looks black but if you put her next to a black dog and see her close up she is not really black. She is a cafe noir


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooo Cafe Noir! i like that one!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

You lot are bonkers . With Multi coloured cockapoos . Ha - I'm one to talk lol . 

Another reason to love cockapoos.. Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Girls girls girls ...are you messing up my CCCC (cockapoo colour coat catalogue) ... laughing here ...

Seriously if you want them move to another section I will do it .. they are your cockapoos and you can have them in any section you want ... 

Just let me know if you do want them moved xxx

I see silver in Monty.. I like his coat xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, I don't mind where Daisy is at the moment (currently asleep at my feet!). I shall see if her coat changes anymore over the next few months. I am trying to avoid the groomers as I like the natural look but if it I wonder if it gets trimmed it will be different. I don't want to mess up your catalogue!  

I did find a couple of silver/grey hairs on Daisy's back earlier but they might just be stray ones, something sadly I am getting to experience myself!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarah, Daisy is absolutely stunning! I love her colour and I think 'Cafe Noir' is a perfect description! We'll have to have monthly updates! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thanks JoJo, I don't mind where Daisy is at the moment (currently asleep at my feet!). I shall see if her coat changes anymore over the next few months. I am trying to avoid the groomers as I like the natural look but if it I wonder if it gets trimmed it will be different. I don't want to mess up your catalogue!
> 
> I did find a couple of silver/grey hairs on Daisy's back earlier but they might just be stray ones, something sadly I am getting to experience myself!


You won't mess up the CCCC... if she changes we (well ... hubby) can move her to the correct section, no probs 

Oakley has a few random white hairs .. (me too shhhh)...

Oakley coat has the choccy sheen but if I cut him shorter he will look more black I think. lose the choc sheen .. could we call it black with choc lowlights xxx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky is also cafe noir/seal/bronzed  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

romeo was jet black as a baby from a black show cocker and a chocolate poodle daddy but the poodle carried white and apricot behind him mum only black ,red, blackand tan at about 18mths he started to go chocolaty then silver he is now slate grey he wont have to worry about looking grey when he is old ! haha jance


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

monty reminds me of how romeo,s colour changed bet he goes silver ??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller's coat sounds similar to Daisy's.
Short coat= Black
Full coat= Black with orangey/ brown highlights, I call it his duracell battery look
From the age of about a year he had a spattering of single white hairs come through on his back. These stay white whether coat is full or trimmed.
He is in the process of growing his hair again so I will grab a couple of pics when I can.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I love those photos! Gorgeous!    I love Weller :love-eyes:

His coat looks exactly like Daisy's!  I have wondered what Daisy's will look like if we trimmed her but I am holding off and trying to keep it long for now! x


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning photos! Gorgeous Weller!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... Weller you are gorgeous xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love Oakley to have a fading gene ... so he would turn choc then silver .. very stylish ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He loves you all too!!
I am hoping to keep away from him with the clippers but I find it hard, he gets so much more dirty and smelly with a long coat but I will leave him for a bit (try, try, try)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know what you mean about longer coats Karen .. my fave cut is not too long but not too short ... it is cleaner and practical ... 

Oakley is a bit too long at the moment ...they may both need a trim when Honey's season has stopped ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

romeo said:


> monty reminds me of how romeo,s colour changed bet he goes silver ??


Do you think Janice? he is 4 now would it not have got more silvery by now?

He started getting silvery/grey quite early- think it was around when his adult coat came through or around 18 months?? It's everywhere apart from his head really. But no chocolate apart from his moustache.

What age did Romeo go silver- was it gradual?

I thought maybe Monty might have the fading grey gene.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf s coat tinges like that but cos he is really curly I often cut it before it gets that long as it goes frizzy, his legs and tail show it off but Ive just cut them x x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry - only just caught up on this thread! Poppy is so 'dark chocolate' now! She matched our sofa really well! I would love for Poppy and Daisy to meet up some time - they are so similar, and I wonder if they would recognise each other. Will take some pictures and post asap.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Sorry - only just caught up on this thread! Poppy is so 'dark chocolate' now! She matched our sofa really well! I would love for Poppy and Daisy to meet up some time - they are so similar, and I wonder if they would recognise each other. Will take some pictures and post asap.


Hi Michelle! I would really love to meet up sometime, it would completely fab to get the sisters together!  Do post some pictures, Daisy looks different colours in different lights but I think she is just a very dark brown. It is a lovely colour, it would be so nice to compare them next to each other, wish you weren't so far away! We will have to find a Cockapoo meet that is somewhere in between Oxfordshire and Cheshire!  xxx


----------

